# Spicy Red Mayonnaise- REC



## Raine (Apr 24, 2005)

This sounded like it would be good. Thought I'd share.


Spicy Red Mayonnaise

1 cup mayonnaise (light)
1/4 cup minced roasted red bell peppers
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 to 1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce

Mix well. Adjust heat.

Note:  Can be prepared up to 24 hours ahead. Cover & refigerate.


----------



## Russell (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds good.I don't really like mayo, but this might make it taste good!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 26, 2005)

You can also use chipoles in adobo as well. It goes well with crab cakes.


----------

